# Guess what breed



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Hint: Shes a mixed breed


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

road island red-welsummer mix????


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Shes told us what breed she was. Said she was just a welsummer mix.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Shes told us what breed she was. Said she was just a welsummer mix.


well at least I got one part right!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> well at least I got one part right!


Yep, I'm quite impressed!😀


----------

